# English Tv channels



## Malc N (Jul 3, 2014)

We moving to Spain early next year.whats the best cheapest way of getting english tv chanels please.We wont have broadband.Cheers


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Via satellite - over 150 subscription free uk tv channels...ie the UK Freesat systems.

But reception and required dish size depends where in Spain you are moving to...required dish sizes range from 1m to 3m+


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Apart from tapping into the 'spare' satellite, I haven't heard of anyone down here receiving BBC, ITV etc (CDS) although I simply watch them on iPlayers or catchup and not that often as we tend to live outside and the glare of the sun on the tv screen makes it pointless...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sat said:


> Via satellite - over 150 subscription free uk tv channels...ie the UK Freesat systems.


I have an old Sky Box I use without a subscription card. Is there a difference in the number of free to view channels you can receive on the subscription-less Sky Box and the Freesat boxes? In other words would I be better off switching to a Freesat box?

TIA


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> I have an old Sky Box I use without a subscription card. Is there a difference in the number of free to view channels you can receive on the subscription-less Sky Box and the Freesat boxes? In other words would I be better off switching to a Freesat box?
> 
> TIA


Both boxes will receive the same FTA channels.

One or two FTA channels may not be on the freesat guide / channel list , but they can be loaded into the freesat box using "non freesat mode".


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you now have a Skybox with card and receive Sky what channels would you get if you removed the card? I mean Spanish not UK channels.
I watch Spanish tv via the internet but it would be nice to view some programmes on a big screen.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sat said:


> Both boxes will receive the same FTA channels.


Thanks Sat.

Your expert knowledge and advice on all things television related in Spain are always much appreciated.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> If you now have a Skybox with card and receive Sky what channels would you get if you removed the card? *I mean Spanish* not UK channels.


None as far as I'm aware. You should be able to get a channel listing for Freesat channels by googling them and going to their site. That should tell you what channels you can receive.

Having said that, there's so many weird and wonderful channels on available on Sky subscription-less boxes it wouldn't surprise me in the least if there was one Spanish speaking channel available.

In a sense I'm quite fortunate in that I can switch between the Sky box channels via the scart connection (to the Sky box via satellite dish) and the Spanish channels available to the apartment complex community via the aerial socket. My only real grumble was that the Gol channel (which showed all the World Cup Matches) was a scrambled channel! Grrr!

Nevertheless I'd await Sat's advice on this as my knowledge of these things is somewhat limited.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> None as far as I'm aware. You should be able to get a channel listing for Freesat channels by googling them and going to their site. That should tell you what channels you can receive.
> 
> Having said that, there's so many weird and wonderful channels on available on Sky subscription-less boxes it wouldn't surprise me in the least if there was one Spanish speaking channel available.
> 
> ...


Less so than mine.
Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

There are no Spanish channels on the UK TV satellite.

And when there was it was TVE International - and was a Sky pay channel.


----------



## Malc N (Jul 3, 2014)

What size of dish would I need to pick up freesat english chanels on the Costa del Sol....cheers


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Malc N said:


> What size of dish would I need to pick up freesat english chanels on the Costa del Sol....cheers


For BBC ITV C4s and Fives... something like a 3 or 4m plus...
Some in Almeria have BBC ITVCs on a 1.8mdish, but the further south west you go, the signal drops off steeply, so a much larger dish is required..

For other less "popular" freesat channels - 1m ish...


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I hear Goonhilly Downs are taking orders!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If you now have a Skybox with card and receive Sky what channels would you get if you removed the card? I mean Spanish not UK channels.
> I watch Spanish tv via the internet but it would be nice to view some programmes on a big screen.






 worth a watch Mary if you have a reasonable internet connection, 4mb/s or more is needed. It would be a bit of a learning curve to start with but* all* the sky channels are there and thousands of TV channels from all over the world.

We have Sky/youview/netflix in the UK but my lad who's a network engineer picked up one of these boxes and is happy with it. He and a couple of chums rented an apartment long term in Spain last year (with internet) and he's taking it over next month to set up out there.


----------

